# Crew list



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Putting together for 2015 crew potentials. Looking for weekend fishermen looking to get offshore. Will not be guided trips, just a fuel/expense split. Boat is a 2008 pro-line 29 super sport w/ twin 250 verados. Not looking to babysit but do not mind sharing what I know. Beers ok, but no smoking on the boat. Will be making trips typically out of Freeport on Saturdays and Sunday's regularly as soon as the spring weather improves. If you are available on weekends and want to be included in text blast pm me and I will add to the list. :brew2:


----------



## snarfer35 (Nov 1, 2007)

Please put me on your list. I have plenty of tackle and fish offshore as often as possible. Also I understand the work needed after you get back to the dock.


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

hey guys got several pm's. keep on sending em. i wont respond to them but i will store your number and contact when i plan to make a trip. thanks
-bob


----------



## TUNA SNATCHER (Dec 9, 2010)

What kind of fish do you like to target, do you like to fish the spars?

Thanks, Tim


----------



## CMORSE (Jul 6, 2013)

*add me*

please add me always looking to get out on the water


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Sign me up. PM to follow.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

my too


----------

